
Netflix raising prices for 58M US subscribers as costs rise - newscracker
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/tv/netflix-raising-prices-for-58m-us-subscribers-as-costs-rise/2019/01/15/01145374-18cf-11e9-b8e6-567190c2fd08_story.html
======
downrightmike
*Remember that WAPO's owner also owns Prime Video.

~~~
mvid
Well, half

